# Istalling a storm door with j channel instead of brickmold



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Just not going to work that way.
I'd be pulling off some of that siding to see what else they did wrong behind it.
I'd be looking to see it they at least installed some window tape under that J.


----------

